# Looks like it's official, bass pro buying cabelas



## FishingForSupper (Oct 3, 2016)

https://journalstar.com/business/local/bass-pro-shops-to-buy-cabela-s-in-b-deal/article_8b38d7cf-57dd-5f12-88f5-f8ba831f0c5e.html

Looks like bass pro shops is buying cabelas. But, with their decline in customer service and sky high prices it's no wonder they haven't done well the last few years. It'll be interesting to see what happens, especially in Sidney where there headquarters are. That town has probably doubled in population because of them and I hope they all still have jobs there.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2016)

Now the only "competitor" will be Field & Stream shop?


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 3, 2016)

I initially thought the same thing, how could this be allowed? But there is competition from the internet, and just about every other sporting goods carrying retailer out there (Gander Mountain, EMS, Walmart etc.) Just doesn't sound like there will be any variety in the outdoor-world style destination brick & mortar retail outlets unless they keep both brands as some sort of marketing sham.


----------



## FishingForSupper (Oct 3, 2016)

I switched to Scheels. They are still a Midwest store and carry everything cabelas did and more at better prices. and Scheels is more likely to actually keep the things I need in stock instead of swapping them out for whatever flavor of the week is.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 3, 2016)

DANG!


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Oct 3, 2016)

Sportsman Warehouse.... =D> 

I have/had been a cabelas fan/shopper since the early 80's. About 3 years ago I started shopping at Sportsman Warehouse, better selections for "local" hunting/fishing, better customer service, and cheaper prices.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 3, 2016)

in the greater vancouver area we have bass pro,cabelas and wholesale sports outfitters so either way i'm covered.i usually hit small shops for my fishing gear,online and small shops for anything gun related and i used to shop west marine for boat stuff but their customer service was just horrible. the manager actually started arguing with me when my boat seats still weren't in after a month of waiting and when they did arrive i only got 1 seat and had to wait 2 more weeks for the other one.no wonder they're closing shop up here.


----------



## Ozark River Runner (Oct 4, 2016)

I have had pretty good luck with Bass Pro over the years but I am only 45 miles from their main store in Springfield MO. It helps when ordering online because it doesn't have far to come from. I have noticed since they have gotten so huge the store has become more "touristy" (if that's a word). They have a "little bit" of everything but not always what you are looking for. For example if I need terminal tackle like 1/8 oz jig heads, I don't even bother with BPS. I would rather go to a local shop where I can get a pack of 50 instead of finding 1 pack of 5 that is overpriced. I just hope they don't turn into a Wal-Mart where you can't get anything anywhere else and have to settle for what they have.


----------



## pbw (Oct 4, 2016)

I have normally been a fan of BPS but lately all the sales people roam around the stores pushing credit cards and vacations deals it bothers me. Cabelas seems a little on the high side but knowledgeable employees. Since we have both about 15 minutes from home I can't wait to see what changes.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah ... *NOT!* ..._ theory of water equilibrium at play_ ... 

Cabela's innovative products, quality, service and pricing *will be diluted DOWN *to meet the poor product selection, higher prices, and suspect customer service of Bass Pro. Yippee ... progress ... _*NOT!*_


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Oct 4, 2016)

Hard to know what will happen, I have had excellent service with both and crappy service as well depending on the store. I am going to hope for the best, expect the worse and maybe it will be evened out.


----------



## Mr2Scents (Oct 4, 2016)

I personally much prefer Cabelas to BPS. I'm not terribly enthused that Cabelas is going away. I've always had much better luck ordering online from Cabelas let alone there are 4 stores within two hours of me. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2016)

pbw said:


> I have normally been a fan of BPS but lately all the sales people roam around the stores pushing credit cards and vacations deals it bothers me. Cabelas seems a little on the high side but knowledgeable employees.



This sums it up with my experience as well.


----------



## FishingForSupper (Oct 5, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Yeah ... *NOT!* ..._ theory of water equilibrium at play_ ...
> 
> Cabela's innovative products, quality, service and pricing *will be diluted DOWN *to meet the poor product selection, higher prices, and suspect customer service of Bass Pro. Yippee ... progress ... _*NOT!*_



Unfortunately this happened to Cabelas a long time ago. Not sure what happened, and I hate dogging a store that was founded in my home state, but their customer service has been going downhill and getting any knowledgable help in the store is like pulling teeth. It's too bad too, they have good products when they keep them around, but they also have a habit of tossing away good stuff in favor for whatever the tacticool mall ninjas are buying. Glad I got our new tent when I did, but I hope it lasts!


----------

